# Internet In Rural Areas



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

Most of America is actually rural however most of the fastest internet services are in the city since it is less wire to lay but more profit from more people. I have AT&T DSL, which is not bad but my question is what type of internet service and provider do you have in the rural areas?

:kung:


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have wireless. The 'signal' has to get bounced around at least twice to get in down in this little bowl we live in.

We have had wireless for a year now and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

All I can get at my new property is through Verizon Wireless, I bought a jetpack and put 20 gb a month extra on my plan.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My phone company is a cooperative. 
They serve parts of three counties in my part of WI.
And Anywhere in those 3 counties we can not only get nice fast DSL, but also Cable TV through those same DSL lines as well, many channels in HD. 
And now every house has Fiber optics directly in the home which makes every home rural or in the small towns all WiFi hotspots ( FTTH ) Fiber To The Home it is called, and if you want can have as fast as 20 Gbps for home internet service, and as high as 80 Gbps for businesses. I am at 10 Gbps.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I now have Exede satellite. Used to have Millenicom, but they exist no more. Verizon Wireless is an alternative, but it is slower than Exede and more expensive. There are 4 fixed wireless options in our area, but thick woodlots block all 4. Fiber optic is one mile down the road. They will not come down our road because of too few houses, the only road not having fiber optic in our area. DSL is not available. Not happy with our choices.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My only option was Hughesnet.. I can't see the bird for Exede because of the hill on the side of the house..

We have no cell, and too far for DSL...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Got DSL via the local phone co. 
Cable ends bout mile and a half down the road so its not an option.
Cell service depends on where you are in the house, spotty at best.
Never tried satellite.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I also had Millenicom which was a great deal, but they sold their customers to Verizon. I have it to use when I'm RVing. Speed is good, coverage is good, cost is much higher than Millenicom was. Cost now is about $100/month for 20 gb/month.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I use 2 soup cans and 22,000 miles of string. It goes straight up to a box in the sky and magic happens.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We use our cellphones. We get 4g in the sticks here that is faster than dsl. We just use an app called easy tether and hook to our laptop. Cost nothing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you checked the speed. Doing a Speed Test?

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Have you checked the speed. Doing a Speed Test?
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


With our cell phone we get 35gb download or more and 3 or more gb upload.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

We use our local telephone company. Frankly, the service is great and the cost is very low compared to the alternative. This is nice considering we have almost no other options. Even our cellphone reception sucks so that is out.

I've been noticing that rural internet is changing. It used to be we were the last on the list for services. However, rural people use internet A LOT (farmers, ranchers, small businesses, home schoolers, etc) and providers are starting to respond. A small town not too far from us just got selected to become an internet "hot spot". They're getting free ultra-high speed wi-fi all over town.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> With our cell phone we get 35gb download or more and 3 or more gb upload.


Wow that baby is fast. If I PAY more like 70 per month, I can get as high as 20 Gbps on my phone companies DSL lines. But not as good as 35Gbps, which is great speed.
I am at 10 now on DSL, maybe when the fiber gets into my home WiFi hot spot it may get faster. I know I will have more HD tv Channels at that time, as I can get Cable though that same DSL Fiber cable from my phone company as well.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Vahomesteaders said:


> We use our cellphones. We get 4g in the sticks here that is faster than dsl. We just use an app called easy tether and hook to our laptop. Cost nothing.


Cost nothing for the tethering? or nothing for the data?

We have hughesnet... and are dropping it finally, for a wireless tower system, which will be 3Mbs, and unlimited data...


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

texican said:


> Cost nothing for the tethering? or nothing for the data?
> 
> We have hughesnet... and are dropping it finally, for a wireless tower system, which will be 3Mbs, and unlimited data...


We have sprint. Unlimited talk text and data. Cost is 100 a month for our family plan. The easy tether is free for basic use or a one time fee of 10 for pro version. Have used it for 4 years with zero problems. So instead of paying for phones and seperate Internet we just use our phone. We also have no TV. So we use our cellphones Internet to watch all our shows and movies online. So we have cable phone and Internet for 100 a month. And that includes all new movies while they are still in theaters.


----------

